# Group Buy on CO2 diffusers?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm looking into building an inline CO2 diffuser using James H.'s plants. It will use a clear center tube between 6-8" long. While pricing things out, it gets much cheaper to make a bunch than just one. 

Anyone here interested if I were to make a bunch (7-10 of them) and sell. I'd anticipate ~$25 but I need to price a couple more things out first.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I'm looking into building an inline CO2 diffuser using James H.'s plants. It will use a clear center tube between 6-8" long. While pricing things out, it gets much cheaper to make a bunch than just one.
> 
> Anyone here interested if I were to make a bunch (7-10 of them) and sell. I'd anticipate ~$25 but I need to price a couple more things out first.


any pix???


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

I just bought a compressed co2 system so I'll be needing a good diffuser/reactor. I'm looking for an efficient reactor/diffuser that completely dissolves all of the co2 bubbles. I currently have a Carbo Plus and I hate the co2 mist that it makes. I was thinking of getting a power vortex reactor but I only have a 29 gallon tank and I'm trying to keep internal equipment to a minimum. I would like to connect it to the output tube of my Eheim Ecco canister filter so I don't have to place a diffuser in the tank. 
Is this what you will be making? If so could you provide me some more details? Is there a link to James H's plan?
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't forget to compare your labor and cost to the excellent Eheim diffuser which is $15.95 at Drs. Foster & Smith.

See:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...tchallany&Ntx=mode+matchallany&Np=1&N=0&Nty=1

Steve Pituch


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

you can see a picture of what it will most likely look like under the construction section (aqauaria) at www.hoftiezer.net

Those ceramic/glass diffusers aren't as good as inline diffusers . Ceramic differsers work well but you are still not using all your CO2. an inline pretty much is 100% saturation ...unless I missunderstand that diffuser.

Also, this will be less stuff in the tank


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

If you make it, count me in. 

Carlos


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Have you considered building the reactors with regular PVC pipes from Home Depot/Lowes instead of the transparent ones which are considerably more expensive? It costs ~$15 to build the first one. Supplemental ones are less than $5 a piece since you've already bought the PVC Primer/Glue, several feet of PVC pipes, BIO balls, threads, silicone, hack saw, etc. Fittings are about 0.30 a piece, and barbs are about $2 a pop.

As far as I know, these reactors do not clog as the barb diameters are fairly wide and any large debris would be caught by the filter intake and filter IME. Therefore, there's no need for clear PVC pipes unless you enjoy watching it in action.


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Gomer
Im interested. I want to make one myself but I like the clear PVC and have been trying to order some but its too expensive on my own. Let me know the details.


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

This diffuser looks perfect for my new set up. Any idea how long it will take to get this made? I would like to get my new co2 system running within the next few weeks if possible. 
Thanks again.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

count me in gomer


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm considering making this to be run vertically (ie straight instead of the 90°) Any opinions? straight means we can use it on the intake really easily.

Also, for the Barbs, AFAIK Filstar and Eheim would use 5/8" barbs. Is this correct? Any other barb size used? For the CO2, it is normally 1/8" correct?

Thanks!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I used to have a straight reactor attach to the return side. It was annoying to use on the return side. 

Even with a braided hose, the hose slowly started to kink. It is better to use a 90 eblow at the top to reduce the chance of kinking. If you are planning to attach it to the return side.

It only takes an hour to make a PVC reactor and 12 hour for it to cure.


----------

